# Paperwhite 3 coming!



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought the Paperwhite 2 when it first came out and have been very pleased with it. I checked out the Paperwhite 3 and the Voyage and decided to go with the newer Paperwhite. It is on the way.   Am I going to be thrilled? 
For those who had the 2 and then went to the 3, what made the 3 stand out?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the Voyage because it's lighter so it was the best choice for my arm that i struggle with. 

I had the Paperwhite 2 though and my future brother in law have number 3, so I have seen it. 

They are all great devices. Your biggest difference will be the quality of the screen and contrast it is a great device!! I thought the lighting of the screen was whiter too. 

After having the Voyage I do love it, but I also think that for most Paperwhite 3 would be a better choice. There's not that big of  a difference, only right now for me every gram lighter counted. 

I think you will love your Paperwhite 3!!! 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## craftEcowgirl (Sep 11, 2015)

So whats difference between P3 and Voyage?


---
Researching Iggys


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Paperwhite 2 (not 3) and a Voyage.  As far as I know the Paperwhite 3 and the Paperwhite 2 are identical except for screen resolution, and since my Voyage has the same resolution as the Paperwhite 3 I think I can compare them fairly well.

First, while a lot of people can see a difference in the higher resolution screen, most of the time I can't.  Sometimes I think I can but mostly I can't.  I use both devices a lot so I have lots of chances to compare.  The screens have a different color when they're side by side but when I'm reading I don't notice that.

The Voyage has 2 major features that the Paperwhite doesn't have.  It has the automatic light sensor that will adjust the front light for the room's current lighting condition.  It also is able to adjust slowly as you go from room to room to give your eyes time to adjust.  A lot of people like this feature but I leave it turned off.  I don't see any need for it and when I tried it out I usually didn't like the way it adjusted the light.  I prefer to leave it where I like it.  I rarely change it.  So, while this is a feature most people like, it's not one I care about.

The other feature is the Page Press, which is a kind of updated set of page turn buttons.  There are no buttons but if you press in a certain place on the bezel the page turns.  I tried this out when I first got it and it works surprisingly well but I'm used to swiping and I never remember to use it.  Another feature I don't care about.

The real difference in the two devices, to me at least, is the size and the weight and the flat screen.  The voyage has no raised bezel.  The front of the screen is entirely flat.  I like this a lot.  I have a Kobo Aura which is also made that way and I like that about it and it's one of the reasons I wanted a Voyage.

Also the Voyage weighs an ounce less than the Paperwhite, which is about 20% of it's total weight.  Since I'm holding it up for extended periods that makes it nicer.  That's probably the biggest advantage of the Voyage to me.

And the Voyage is considerably smaller and thinner and that makes it easier to hold.  The screen is the same size but the bezel isn't raised and it's smaller and it just fits very nicely in my hand.  By the way, because of the Voyage's reduced size the case is also lighter so my Voyage in it's case weighs less than half as much as my Paperwhite in it's case.  In both I'm using very light cheap cases, not the one that Amazon sells.

I think the Voyage has one other advantage but I'm not real sure of this.  I read a bit on my phone so I use the sync feature a lot.  When I pick up the Paperwhite after a reading session on my phone I have to remember to sync it.  When I pick up the Voyage it often does it for me before I even have a chance to think about it.  The reason I'm a bit uncertain about this is that sometimes my Paperwhite does that, too, and sometimes the Voyage doesn't.  I think the Voyage usually does it and the Paperwhite usually doesn't but I've never tried keeping track of this so I can't be real sure.

I read with both devices.  Lately I've been using one about as much as the other.  I usually use the Voyage more and I like it better and if I could have only one it would certainly be the Voyage.  If I was stuck with just the Paperwhite that wouldn't make me very unhappy either.

The truth is that they're both so good that the only really big difference is the price. 

Barry


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I am very happy with my PW3. I can see a little difference in contrast when I place my 2 and 3 side by side. But when I am reading it isn't something I am thinking about.
I really don't care about page turn buttons, so am not sorry I passed on the Voyage. 
My PW2 will make a nice backup!


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Barryem -- great and very helpful comparison!  I may end up with that Voyage yet


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

barryem said:


> I think the Voyage has one other advantage but I'm not real sure of this. I read a bit on my phone so I use the sync feature a lot. When I pick up the Paperwhite after a reading session on my phone I have to remember to sync it. When I pick up the Voyage it often does it for me before I even have a chance to think about it. The reason I'm a bit uncertain about this is that sometimes my Paperwhite does that, too, and sometimes the Voyage doesn't. I think the Voyage usually does it and the Paperwhite usually doesn't but I've never tried keeping track of this so I can't be real sure.


Both devices will (or should) always sync, but Voyage has a slightly faster processor, and maybe a more robust wireless sub-system, so it connects faster and therefore syncs faster. On my Paperwhite, I often have to wait the better part of a minute before the sync message appears (particularly for 3G connection). But it does arrive 100% of the time. Unlike the Fire, which is normally continuously online, the Kindles spin wireless into standby mode so it has to re-connect before sync can occur.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can always force a sync . . . . whether on the home page or in a book go to the menu . . . one of the options is sync. On home page it says 'sync and check for content' and in a book it says 'sync to last page read' (or something like that). Either way, it'll force a sync right then if you need it to. 

It also seems to me that it generally will perform a sync when you wake it up. I don't switch between devices too much, but I've never had an issue with syncing when I have . . . at least, not since the original Kindle back in early 2009 when the sync feature was first made available. Back then it was . . . inconsistent. And not automatic.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Forcing sync is rarely necessary, unless you are about to turn off wireless and want to make sure (or you like to keep wireless off). It takes the same amount of time to establish a connection and sync automatically, and it will do that whenever you open a book (if wireless is on). Just have to be patient.

I do have to force sync on my Fire Phone. For some reason it will not automatically check (it's a bug). But sync is right on the notification screen, so it is just a tilt to bring that up, tap to sync, tilt to dismiss and the sync message appears right away.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

tsemple said:


> Both devices will (or should) always sync, but Voyage has a slightly faster processor, and maybe a more robust wireless sub-system, so it connects faster and therefore syncs faster. On my Paperwhite, I often have to wait the better part of a minute before the sync message appears (particularly for 3G connection). But it does arrive 100% of the time. Unlike the Fire, which is normally continuously online, the Kindles spin wireless into standby mode so it has to re-connect before sync can occur.


The clock speed on my Paperwhite 2 and the Voyage are the same. I also have a Paperwhite 1 and it's slower, noticeably so. But you might be right about the voyage having better wireless.

I'm never going to wait a minute for it to sync. When I see the text and it hasn't synced I do it manually. The thing is that the Voyage does it before I get a chance to do it manually.

By the way I'm not suggesting this is a very important difference. It's pretty minor but when both devices are so good and so similar in so many ways I find myself looking for small differences. I think this particular difference, if it's really there, is more important for showing that Amazon is improving little things than for it's own sake.

Barry


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I myself is waiting for this kindle release.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^
With you there! No matter what it offers.
But to me, it would be cool if it had some type of graph/chart to let you know just how long it took to read a book. I dunno why it would appeal to me, it just would. 
Oh yeah, and more font size choices!


----------



## waelse1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the Voyage and a Paperwhite, and the biggest advantage I've seen is the search function.  On the Paperwhite you type Great Expectations and hit Search, and it slowly searches the Kindle.  With the Voyage it displays search results as you type.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Barry, I know this was written over 2 months ago, but I just have to thank you for it. With the PW now at less than $100, I was rethinking my choice of the Voyage. I liked the idea of the light sensor, but don't know how useful it will be to me given that I always read in bed with the same lighting (or lack thereof). Also, I'm not very good at one-handed page turning regardless of the mechanism. But you reminded me of the flush bezel! I know it sounds silly, but I've wanted this for a long time and it makes a big difference to me. And, like you, every ounce of weight matters to me. I read with a strap attached to the back of the device that holds it onto my right hand, which I hold up in front of my face. This position eventually causes should pain, and probably would even if I were holding nothing, but I haven't found any position I like better. Anyway, thanks for helping me decide that the Voyage is (gulp) worth paying double for. I wish I could be happy with the $99 PW, but I guess I know myself too well. Thanks again.



barryem said:


> I have a Paperwhite 2 (not 3) and a Voyage. As far as I know the Paperwhite 3 and the Paperwhite 2 are identical except for screen resolution, and since my Voyage has the same resolution as the Paperwhite 3 I think I can compare them fairly well.
> 
> ....
> The Voyage has 2 major features that the Paperwhite doesn't have. It has the automatic light sensor that will adjust the front light for the room's current lighting condition. It also is able to adjust slowly as you go from room to room to give your eyes time to adjust. A lot of people like this feature but I leave it turned off. I don't see any need for it and when I tried it out I usually didn't like the way it adjusted the light. I prefer to leave it where I like it. I rarely change it. So, while this is a feature most people like, it's not one I care about.
> ...


----------

